# Here we go again..ready??!



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Here Luna my reg Oberhalsi. I have two due dates for her today march 19th and April 9th. She wasn't suppose to be bred yet as she was thin and with a heavy roundworm load she's petite ti begin with to not like my other Oberhalsi. Anyway howvever my buck decided to hop 3!fences and two pastures to get to her. And found him outside her pen 3 weeks later. Grrrr. Well she has a rock hard shiny udder. But still has ligaments. How long can they hold a full udder before kidding? I've never had one go past 24hours...i have had one kid with ligaments but not sure how common that is..

Ohh we did get rid of the worms after a couple treatments and fecals and was putting on weight before she was showing and been pouring the hay and feed to her and she's doing very well


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Yay!! :fireworks:
Following!! :-D


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Hoping for just one healthy baby!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

All my does have their ligs while kidding they never lose them! Happy kidding


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

JK_Farms said:


> All my does have their ligs while kidding they never lose them! Happy kidding


Oh wow I've only had one where I could feel them. This girl is fully bagged belly has droopy tail And does the stand in the corner staring at nothing pose. But can feel her ligs and are fairly firm. 
I'll just keep checking on her since it's so cold I like to help the babies get dry. Healthy pink please!!!! I'm at 5 boys and 2 girls so far this year


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck! My Oberhasli doe was due Saturday and we are still waiting. Love Obers!!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Kimv143 said:


> Good luck! My Oberhasli doe was due Saturday and we are still waiting. Love Obers!!


Thank you! Good luck to you too!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

sandhillfarm said:


> Oh wow I've only had one where I could feel them. This girl is fully bagged belly has droopy tail And does the stand in the corner staring at nothing pose. But can feel her ligs and are fairly firm.
> I'll just keep checking on her since it's so cold I like to help the babies get dry. Healthy pink please!!!! I'm at 5 boys and 2 girls so far this year


How many does have you bred? I've had so far four does give birth and had 4 boys 2 girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

JK_Farms said:


> How many does have you bred? I've had so far four does give birth and had 4 boys 2 girls!


I've had 3 does kid. 2 sets twins and triplets. I have 4 more including this one. One due late April one in may and one early June. I didn't get those 3 till January/feb


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Finally have a water bubble, stay tuned...


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Ummm, still only water bubble been hour 20 mins no real pushes yet maybe a slight one with a contraction. Just seems like her body is doing the work. Hopefully she'll actively push soon.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Prayers for an easy kidding


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Hope all is well. Good luck


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Ohh he's big. Needed a little help getting that head out but all is well!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!! :leap: I just had a big single buck that took a while and had to be pulled on a bit as well


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

They baked them good haha
5 hours and still no placenta. She still doing some staring off in space pawing. I am horrible at bumping have no idea what to feel for but tried and well it's just heavy, not sure if that says anything


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That means theres another baby in there. If it feels soft and squeshie then theirs no more


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely another kid. How is she?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How did things go?


----------

